# PVSnesLib for Snes 20th birthday :D !



## alekmaul (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello,
Not sure that it will be usefull but i want to share with you this new try to have a generic C lib for Snes (We need homebrew for this really nice console, it's its birthday ).
Here is the wiki entry I made about it, of course **it is a beta version** and it really need more work to have something that be ok with all Snes functionnalities (no sound, no mode 7 currently, some bugs with sprites handling for example ...).

http://www.portabledev.com/wiki/doku.php

If you want to help me (but you need to have a Snes & C knowledge I think), please PM me !


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 12, 2012)

If this actually works and compiles then damn, good job and about damn time - someone should've done this years ago.

I'm on mobile so I can't really check it out, is this just a wrap-around of assembly functions or a full-blown implementation of the likes of devkitPro libraries?


----------



## alekmaul (Apr 12, 2012)

yes, examples compile of course, just need to improve them.
Documentation is linked to examples also, and is automatically generated when I compile libSnes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 12, 2012)

Ah, the good ol' Snes, undoubtedly Nintendo's best. Console. Ever.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 12, 2012)

This already exists and is already called libsnes? 
https://github.com/Themaister/libsnes

Not that I'm saying this is bad, but just to foxi that it seems to be done, and the name is in use.


----------



## alekmaul (Apr 12, 2012)

OK for the name problem, will change name to PVSnesLib to avoid confusion 
A google search told me that no one uses this name


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Apr 12, 2012)

This is just like PAlib! A french dude starts an easy and simple to use libary in C for his favourite handheld / console and uses the same template for the wiki page!

Awesome!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Not that I'm saying this is bad, but just to foxi that it seems to be done, and the name is in use.


I was not aware of that, that's pretty cool.


----------



## alekmaul (Apr 12, 2012)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> This is just like PAlib! A french dude starts an easy and simple to use libary in C for his favourite handheld / console and uses the same template for the wiki page!
> 
> Awesome!


You understood my goal ! Something easy to learn and to use.
I will publish a new version with the new name "PVSneslib" This week end, with new examples.
Will also add references to guys who made this library possible (snes sdk, mic, byuu, and so on ...).
The next goal is to add more examples and sound/ mode 7 support.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Apr 12, 2012)

Best of luck! I started an SNES Game Maker a while back but I never got very far since it used assembly which I didn't understand.


----------



## alekmaul (Apr 13, 2012)

Please, an admin can change libSnes to PVSnesLib in title ?
Thanks ;-)


----------



## alekmaul (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the topic update ;-)
Also, I updated wiki with new procedure to explain how to install kit and library.
just tell me if it is understable.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Apr 17, 2012)

I just remembered that I had a similer idea a while back:

http://www.neoflash.com/forum/index.php/topic,7221.0.html?PHPSESSID=8a30k9aqtv5s2n3cv21rhma136

If you need any help, I will be happy to program some stuff, I'm pretty good with C.


----------



## alekmaul (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, yes, some help can be useful for some stuff 
For example, i need a tool like gfx2gba to convert graphics to snes format (sprites, map, mode7, and so on).
Currently, i'm using lot's of tools to do some stuff and I still have bug (just take a look at AnimatedSprites demo).
I also need help for sound and wiki, to update it with tutorials. 
Just PM me with your wishes, we will talk about that.


----------



## alekmaul (May 1, 2012)

New version available, you can download it here : http://www.portabledev.com/wiki/doku.php?id=currentversion_en

Also, you can see all examples shipped with PVSnesLib here : http://www.portabledev.com/wiki/doku.php?id=examples_en


----------



## Costello (May 1, 2012)

thank you for your work Alekmaul, and it's a great honor to have you on our forums  (since november 2002 actually haha)
I should probably say to _still_ have you here...


----------



## alekmaul (May 1, 2012)

Yep, will be here for 10 years, a birthday too  
I hope this library will help guys doing some great SNES games !


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (May 2, 2012)

I installed this a while ago but am not entirely sure how to use it, I've managed to get it to compile the template but how do I use sprites, backgrounds, or sound? If you build some functions for this, then I can help write some tutorials on your site.

EDIT: I'm using an older version, I'll update soon.


----------



## alekmaul (May 3, 2012)

Hello ,
Sound is not yet supported, i'm trying to add snesmod to the lib.
About sprites & background, the last version of PVSnesLib is ok with them, just check examples.
I even did a mario like example ;-)
Also, i updated wiki with a new tutorial, more to come soon. Http://www.portabledev.com/wiki/


----------



## alekmaul (Jun 6, 2012)

Double post to inform you version 1.0 is now available. In fact, there now everything to do a project, even sound support, so i changed version to version 1.0 
Available here: http://www.portabled...rrentversion_en

Here are the updates for this version :


> - add padsUp function to know if key just released
> - add bool typedef definition with true & false values
> - add NULL definition
> - add setPalette function
> ...



Let's do now homebrews for the SNES


----------



## Another World (Jun 6, 2012)

this is pretty awesome. 

cheers,
-another world


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 6, 2012)

This is great! I was thinking of starting some SNES homebrew a little while back, but didn't actually research the possibilities.. Is this the only C lib for the snes?
Just too bad playing backups / homebrew on a actual SNES is pretty expensive..


----------



## lolzed (Jun 7, 2012)

Wabsta said:


> Is this the only © lib for the snes?





Rydian said:


> This already exists and is already called libsnes?
> https://github.com/Themaister/libsnes


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 7, 2012)

lolzed said:


> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the only © lib for the snes?
> ...


Yes, but am I the only one getting a 404 there?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 7, 2012)

Nope, it's been removed to be superceded by libretro.  It's an emulation library though, not homebrew development.


----------



## cdoty (Sep 11, 2012)

Great library. I was able to create an entry for Ludum Dare #24 using the library. I've done SNES development before, but never used the library.

Here's the final product:
http://rastersoft.net/?p=61


----------

